# Installer OpenJDK à partir d'un fichier jar.gz



## macrocosme (18 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'espère avoir posté au bon endroit.

Bien qu'autorisant toujours l'utilisation à titre gratuit pour les particuliers, Oracle (https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html) a décidé de ne plus autoriser le téléchargement du JDK si on n'a pas ouvert un compte.
Comme il est nécessaire de donner un nom d'utilisateur, un d'entreprise, un numéro de téléphone et une adresse, je ne suivrai pas cette voie.

Ils proposent le téléchargement de *Openjdk*.
Page de téléchargement]openjdk-12.0.1_osx-x64_bin.tar.gz
Le fichier à télécharger est un fichier tar.gz.

Je l'ai téléchargé, décompressé et n'ai rien trouvé qui ressemble en quoi que ce soit à un fichier dont j'ai l'habitude (.dmg ou .pkg par exemple).

Pour m'aider à ne pas mourir idiot, quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de m'expliquer comment installer cet openjdk à partir ce ce fichier tar.gz ?

Éventuellement, comment le supprimer par le terminal une fois installé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2019)

Il va te falloir utiliser Terminal pour désarchiver le fichier, au bon endroit.
Quelques informations _ici_.
Cela consiste à désarchiver puis copier dans la bibliothèque générale le JDK extrait.


----------



## macrocosme (18 Avril 2019)

Merci pour la réponse rapide.
Oracle joue avec nos nerfs.
Le terminal n'est pas mon terrain de jeu.

Je regarde ça de près, essaie de mettre en œuvre et reviens donner suite.


----------



## macrocosme (27 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin compris.
Dans le lien donné un détail ne tombe pas sous le sens pour le béotien que je suis.

La méthode est simple mais il m'a fallu du temps pour comprendre.

La saisie 
	
	



```
cd ~/Downloads
```
 veut dire 
	
	



```
cd /users/nomUtilisateur/Downloads
```
Il faut donc saisir le chemin complet vers le dossier Téléchargements

La suite est claire et mon problème est résolu.

Merci bompi.


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2019)

Effectivement : dans un _shell_, le tilde seul est l'équivalent de la valeur de la variable d'environnement HOME.

Lorsque tu ouvres un _shell_, des variables sont positionnées à certaines valeurs propres à ton compte : HOME, PATH etc.
La valeur de HOME correspond à ta Maison. Pour l'utiliser on met un dollar devant : $HOME.
Et pour aller plus vite, on peut utiliser un tilde seul : ~ est l'équivalent de $HOME.

Note que tu peux aussi utiliser le tilde avec un nom d'utilisateur pour connaître son répertoire Maison. Si l'utilisateur alfred est défini, la chaîne ~alfred indiquera son répertoire Maison.


----------



## macrocosme (29 Avril 2019)

Merci Bompi.


----------

